# Hopedale LA. Trout Slam!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Mike, Brad, Bo and Rick were my crew today part of a 6 boat trip Saturday. We started out looking for the big trout I had been catching but the tide was not moving much early and the big girls were not home. Made a few moves getting on decent bite but the fish got small. Headed further out and hit pay dirt. Pulled up on a small flock of birds throwing tandem rigged sparkle beetles nice trout with few throwbacks. The guy?s were having a blast pulling them in two at a time. We had trout all over the floor of the boat in no time. By 9:30 we were limited out on speckled trout. Headed for the marsh to try the reds. Hit a few points with shrimp under corks did the trick topping off the box with some grilling size reds. At the last spot Brad must have caught 20 undersize reds in a row every cast he was having a ball. It was great day on the water dodged a few thunderstorms on the way in staying dry all the way to the dock, Great group of guy?s ands a lot of fun.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">LIMITED OUT!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">SPECKLED TROUT<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">8 Reds<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">2 Drum<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">1 Flounder<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHIG ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o>


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Limited out by 9:30 , slacking up a bit aint you Gene oke


----------

